# Fursuit hair advice



## SnowYuki (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the process of ordering supplies for my first serious suit(as in something not randomly put together), I have almost everything but the hair stumps me.

Heres the character 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15216878/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15292304/ sorry don't have a proper ref

I personally hate the way most fur hair looks and would prefer to use a wig or hair extensions, but if you know a nice tutorial that would change my mind its highly appreciated.

Anyway what do you think would look best for her hair, fur fabric, a couple wigs, yarn, anything else you can think of.

Tutorials are highly appreciated of any method and how to get that spiky look as thats kinda stumped me aswell.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 1, 2015)

I used kanekalon for the hair and beard on my fursuit. On my original, I made wefts, melted the ends then sewed them directly into the foam, but after some experimenting I found a simpler way: fur the head, brush up a parted row, make a weft twice the length you want your hair,  fold over and twist it slightly, flatten it out and hot glue it directly to the backing of the fur.

http://www.doctoredlocks.com/kanekalon-jumbo-braid.html <-this is the hair I use

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5I6WDBZxM6c <- and a tutorial showing the technique I use now.


----------



## SnowYuki (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm debating whether to use the wefts or not. They seem to be a 50/50 on looks and much cheaper than wigs. 

Thank you for the response^^

Know how to get that sorta anime spikyness?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 1, 2015)

Kanekalon can be styled pretty much like natural hair, as long as you avoid excessive heat like flat or curling irons, so a light/thin hair gel or hairspray should work alright to get the spikiness, just be sure to shield the fur before applying it...some furs don't like product so much.


----------

